# Deer recipes?



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

I don't have any experience cooking with deer(dont got any shooting deer) and i would love some tips on how to cook it, what to cook it with, seasonings, ANYTHING. Hopefully gunna be packing out a deer tomorrow, and i would love some recipes to use. Thank you!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Check out the recipe section of the forum - Goob has posted some incredible recipes for antelope, elk, deer, and a host of other critters. 

The vast majority of the steaks from big game, I'll cook on the grill with some Montreal Steak Seasoning to medium - it all tastes fantastic! DO NOT OVER COOK WILD GAME!!! Medium, or even medium rare, is plenty! Best of luck on the hunt!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I cant wait to hear about your hunt. Your burner accounts are always a good time, Shaun! 🤣


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> Check out the recipe section of the forum - Goob has posted some incredible recipes for antelope, elk, deer, and a host of other critters.
> 
> The vast majority of the steaks from big game, I'll cook on the grill with some Montreal Steak Seasoning to medium - it all tastes fantastic! DO NOT OVER COOK WILD GAME!!! Medium, or even medium rare, is plenty! Best of luck on the hunt!


Medium? MEDIUM?!?! All you need to do is sear the outsides, you monster!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Deer is great with Mediterranean spices, specifically greek seasonings and garlic. I love slicing it into thin strips and making a pepper soup with it. Its also good cut even finer in pot pies.

Yea, and never... ever, over cook it. At best, sear sides, stick in oven at 180F until inside reaches 160f. baste it occasionally with some butter to help keep it from drying out.

-DallanC


----------



## CHIEF_10_BEERS (Mar 24, 2021)

1. Chicken fried deer steak,(backstrap is amazing this way) country gravy, mashed taters and corn or another vegetable.
2. Steak or backstrap on the pellet grill to around 115' then sear in a super hot cast iron pan while basting with butter.
3. Roasts on pellet grill until rare to med. rare. Then slice thin.
4. Summer Sausage
5. Bottled venison


----------



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

My favorite recipe for any big game steaks is: 

1-2 pounds or 4-6 steaks
2 tsp of Montreal Steak seasoning
2 Tbsp of soy sauce
1/4 cup of Olive oil

Combine the ingredients, coat the steaks and let them marinade for 30-60 minutes. And, as has been mentioned, cook to a medium rare state. Enjoy!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Got a pressure canner, Walty? Make up some stew, chili, and chili verde!


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I've never cared for deer, unless it's bottled. I like to bottle it with a little garlic and some chilis. It makes its own gravy and you can just pour it out over noodles, rice, or potatoes. It's pretty darn good right out of the jar, too.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

twinkielk15 said:


> I've never cared for deer, unless it's bottled. I like to bottle it with a little garlic and some chilis. It makes its own gravy and you can just pour it out over noodles, rice, or potatoes. It's pretty darn good right out of the jar, too.


I just discovered bottled venison last year. It really is a great way to use up the less desirable cuts of deer.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Roasts are great. You can make pot roasts in the crock pot with beef stock, taters, carrots, onions. Sear it for 2 minutes before you put it in. Add beef stock or beef base (darn near cover it). I don't prefer beef broth on pot roast because it's pretty weakly flavored.

I make pastrami. Steaks are great. You can make breakfast sausage out of it. Summer sausage is a great choice as well.

You can just grind it up, (add beef or pork fat if you want to not have it so lean) and use it everywhere hamburger is required. I haven't used ground beef in several years between the elk and antelope I've shot.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Depends on the cut, I like the traditional stuff, stews, shepherds pie, chili, throwing steaks on the pellet grill then doing a reverse sear. You don’t have to do anything fancy, just cook it the way you would beef.

That said, I always try to eat pretty clean and make sure I’m within my macros for the day, so shepherds pie and such is more of a rarity. With the ground, I usually just make rice bowls with vegetables and an avocado. with the steaks, I’ll make jasmine rice and asparagus or broccoli to go with it.

For seasoning, I just use salt, pepper and garlic powder for the steaks, for the ground I’ll do the same, or use a taco seasoning.

Edit:
Make sure it’s a clean taco seasoning, the fewer ingredients the better


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Johnny's Seasoning Salt and a grill or smoker.


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

Salt, Pepper, Olive Oil, Fire.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

One rub I love using I forgot to mention is the prime rib rub by Traeger, it’s actually really good and pretty clean


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Ray said:


> One rub I love using I forgot to mention is the prime rib rub by Traeger, it’s actually really good and pretty clean


The Traeger coffee rub is also very good. 
I mix the two together.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

K.I.S.S.

Tenderloin, some kosher salt, little pepper, few strips of bacon for flavor. Keep turning meat often to evenly heat to a good medium rare. Serve with whatever sides you want. Fantastic

We are empty nesters now, so we had 1 tenderloin Thursday evening, then again yesterday... with some end of year fresh corn on the cob. Simply amazing.



















-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

2full said:


> The Traeger coffee rub is also very good.
> I mix the two together.


 I love coffee rubs! See: Coffee Rub Antelope


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

K.I.S.S. #2

Neck meat: put in crock pot over night. In the morning, shred meat and put in fridge (consistency of pulled brisket). For dinner, put some meat in pan on low heat, add some barbecue sauce. Keep stiring in sauce while heating meat, sauce should thicken. If you have sloppy joe/hamburger buns great, otherwise toast some bread. Add whatever sides you want.



















-DallanC


----------

